# Chukar hunting in October



## Guest (Sep 14, 2007)

I am finally making the switch to muzzle-loader hunting this year so I am faced with a new dilemma: what to do with myself during October? October is such a beautiful time of year to be outdoors and it has a special place in my heart forever associated with hunting so I need to find something to replace the rifle hunts. I know it is not a good time to be chasing grouse with all the rifle hunters in the mountains, but what about chukar? My sense is that there would be fewer rifle hunters in the areas where chukar are commonly found, especially during the elk hunt since elk and chukar do not typically like the same type of habitat. And I could be wrong but it seems like most deer and elk hunting in this state takes place east of I-15 so I should not see as many hunters if I go west of I-15 to chase the devil birds, right? I will still wear plenty of orange to be safe though. :?


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

im shure you would be ok out there chasing the chukers. You also could go chase some waterfowl.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

dkhntrdstn said:


> im shure you would be ok out there chasing the chukers. You also could go chase some waterfowl.


Thats a good point Dustin. There's all sorts of things to chase during October. You can also shoot rabbits if you're so inclined. I actually will still chase grouse during the rifle hunt... you just have to be a little more careful is all. Most of the time, if you get up high enough to find blues, you're going to be in nasty roadless areas and won't have to worry about seeing a lot of guys so its actually pretty safe. Chukars, yes, west is a good way to go. Good luck to you on your hunts.  I'm looking forward to getting all moved and that so that in October, I can hunt a lot... I'm sure Chukars will be on the menu more than once.


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2007)

In general, how is the chukar hunting in October? I have never hunted them before the Pheasant hunt. Are the rattlers mostly gone? Do you see many other hunters?

Waterfowl hunting sounds like a good alternative too, but I would rather be up in the hills chasing devil birds! :twisted:


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Im not shure how the hunting is. once oct get here im out in the mud.sorry cant help you there


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

I know when I used to be out running around the desert all the time, I'd see them in October. Some of the guys on here think there are a lot of chicks still running around... at least I think thats what I've read. I've been out walking ridges just kinda poking around the hills and have bumped coveys before but I didn't see any that I would say were chicks. There might actually still be some "stupid" ones left from planting if you go in October as well. You know... as much time as I've spent hiking around the desert, even in rocky gullies and ledgerock areas, I've only ever seen one rattlesnake.... and that was on a big sandy flat under a sagebrush. So...... I've never worried much about it but maybe I've just been lucky. :shock:


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2007)

Thanks for all the replies. I am looking forward to chasing the birds this year. I'll let you all know how I do. Good luck to all of you!


----------



## Backup (Sep 27, 2007)

My Son and I went out this last weekend for Chucker and did not find any. No Snakes either.....We tried the Skull Valley area on the East side. Any help to find some would be great as we have a dog in training and one that really likes to hunt


----------

